# Ridgid Oscillating Sander Jig



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Over the weekend I was working on a customers order sanding some smaller parts and the inevitable happened.

My finger got to close to the belt on my Ridgid belt. Not only did it scare the crap out of me my finger felt like it was on fire for an hr. Gratefully it didn't sand all the way through the nail and into the bed. After a cool down period I started to come up with some ideas on how to sand smaller items using the machine. So I drew up some sketches on some graph paper and came up with this.

I added some carpet tape to the back, and attached the small piece that needed some sanding and slowly sanded what I needed off. 




































Hope this helps some fellow LJ's out!!


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

this is vey similar to what I use on my disc sander - to help "pop" the workpiece off the double stick tape I use a very ridgid putty knife. I insert the blade under the workpiece and pry by keeping the cutting edge of the scraper against the fixture. This works for me !!


----------



## Cornductor (Feb 5, 2011)

Good idea about getting the workpiece off.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Good idea. My Rigid OSS damage is almost totally healed up… Yeah common thing to do…


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I'll keep it in-mind an should probably just build the jig before I have a run-in with my sander.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Jig Brandon! I'll be using it for sure!

Thanks: Rick


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice idea and good design . Thank you : )


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I just got one of these sanders, sounds like a good jig thanks


----------

